# Paramedic trooper gets newborn breathing after hig



## MMiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Paramedic trooper gets newborn breathing after highway birth

Boston-AP -- A newborn owes his life to a Massachusetts state trooper.

The baby boy was born in a highway tunnel yesterday as his mother and father were rushing to Massachusetts General Hospital.

Just after birth, the baby wasn't breathing, until trooper Paul Gifford came along. Gifford also is a paramedic.

He got the baby breathing, cut the umbilical cord and wrapped him in a blanket until the ambulance arrived.

Today, mother and baby are doing fine.


----------

